# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicios Door to Door

## SOLOT LOGISTICS

Estimados empresarios:
SOLOT LOGISTICS les ofrece un servicio garantizado para empresarios que necesitan de un servicio integral. Brindamos todos los servicios necesarios para cubrir la Cadena de Abastecimineto o Suministro de Mercancías mediante un solo Proveedor. 
Adjunto brouchure institucional
Saludos cordiales 
Eduardo Buse C.
Director Comercial ebuse@solotlogistics.com
nextel: 99 812*8844
SOLOT PERU SAC www.solotlogistics.com
SOLUCIONES DE LOGISTICA A SU SERVICIOTemas similares: Servicios Agricolas el Iqueño Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales ofrecimiento de servicios Servicios del Campo contactar con empresas de servicios de Ica

----------


## ANDREUS

Buenas tardes, por favo digame si existe a nivel nacional el envio de cargas menores digamos de 4 a 5 cajas por cliente y el costo de este envio para un peso de unoas 17 kg por caja. 
Un saludo cordial 
andres

----------


## SOLOT LOGISTICS

Estimado Andrés: Claro que se podría, solo necesitaría los destinos y el punto de partida para poder cotizarte. Saludos  Eduardo Buse 99812*8844

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

visita esta direccion: www.logisti-k.com.pe, alli puedes encontrar la solucion que necesitas.

----------


## Erpintoit

quisiera saber cual es el costo de un envio de un contenedor "normal" y uno con atmosfera controlada desde peru a europa, sea a spagna olanda y si es posible arrivar hasta genova, gracias podria incluis tambien el costo del seguro gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Quiero saber cuanto me cuesta enviar POTENCIALIZADOR DE FERTILIZANTE ZEOLITA x 50 kg = 10 bolsas  y  SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE x 25 kg = 10 bolsas. Origen : Trujillo, Destino = Huacho. 
Mi email : kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Si buscan representante en Trujillo estamos ubicados estratégicamente cerca del Ovalo La Marina donde pasan todos los autos, buses, camiones de transporte y a 10 minutos del aeropuerto y 10 minutos de SALAVERRY (puerto), frente a almacenes ALTRA, contamos con amplio almacen, unidades moviles y oficinas para los fines necesarios. 
Saludos,

----------

